# Elkton MD, Newark DE rides



## efdietz (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi,

I'm just getting back in to riding after a number of years off. Most of my riding was previously done in Northern California (Sonoma County).

I've been riding around Elkton MD for a few weeks now and am wondering if anyone out there can recommend some ride areas in Newark or MD that aren't so full of rollers? I'm guessing that this is just the type of terrain around here, but I was hoping for some (relatively) flat spots or something with less drastic inclines / declines every 15 feet. 

thanks,
Erik


----------



## Farmertan (Feb 5, 2005)

efdietz said:


> I've been riding around Elkton MD for a few weeks now and am wondering if anyone out there can recommend some ride areas in Newark or MD that aren't so full of rollers? I'm guessing that this is just the type of terrain around here, but I was hoping for some (relatively) flat spots or something with less drastic inclines / declines every 15 feet.


Head to the south or east rather than north and west. Other than the northern edges, Delaware is pretty dern flat. Head over towards Lums Pond or south over the canal. The state turns into a pancake south of the canal.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

I hate to break it to you, but that area of DE/MD is right where the coastal plain stops and the piedmont takes over. If you want something flatter, head south. My hubby and I often rode down to Chesapeake City, or drove there and started from downtown. 
If you haven't gotten copies yet, I suggest that you request the DE state bike maps from: http://www.deldot.gov/information/c...ervices/bike/bike_in_delaware/maps/maps.shtml. I think that MD offers similar map(s), but I don't know the contact info off-hand.
Good luck and welcome to the East Coast!


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*Drive south......*



Becky said:


> I hate to break it to you, but that area of DE/MD is right where the coastal plain stops and the piedmont takes over. If you want something flatter, head south. My hubby and I often rode down to Chesapeake City, or drove there and started from downtown.
> If you haven't gotten copies yet, I suggest that you request the DE state bike maps from: http://www.deldot.gov/information/community_programs_and_services/bike/bike_in_delaware/maps/maps.shtml. I think that MD offers similar map(s), but I don't know the contact info off-hand.
> Good luck and welcome to the East Coast!


In all honesty, the further south or east you go, the flatter it gets.

I live on the eastern shore of Maryland (Easton to be exact), the flattest place on earth, and if we want some rollers, we go north up 213. 


From where you are, drive down to middletown.....there is a pretty active bike scene there and the rides are relativly flat.

Len

Check out the white clay bike club for some routes.


----------



## efdietz (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks for all the replys. It's not that I mind the hills per say, I'm just looking for a little variety. I'll definetly check out the DE state bike maps.

-Erik


----------



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

*White Clay*

Try the weekly rides with the White Clay Bicycle club. Some head pretty much south towards the DE Beaches. They are flat and fast.

-Smarty


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Len,

I was just around the Easton area a week or two ago for the Church Creek Time Trial in Cambridge/Church Creek. Talk about flat, man was that 40km loop flat as can be. Is the Waterfowl Festival still being held in Easton?


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

fabsroman said:


> Len,
> 
> I was just around the Easton area a week or two ago for the Church Creek Time Trial in Cambridge/Church Creek. Talk about flat, man was that 40km loop flat as can be. Is the Waterfowl Festival still being held in Easton?


Yup...to both.

Flat......I did a 66 mile ridea few weeks age....with 180 ft of total climbing.

Waterfowl festival is still in Easton in the Fall.

Len


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

I'll second White Clay. They are a good club and ride in the hills and on the flats. My suggestion is keep riding the rollers and you be better for it and get to like them.


----------

